# EXTREME Nor''Easter



## Deco (Nov 14, 2009)

Category NESIS Value Description 
1 1-2.499 Notable 
2 2.5-3.99 Significant 
3 4-5.99 Major 
4 6-9.99 Crippling 
*5 10.0+ Extreme *

*milk , eggs , t.p. bread . YEAH , it's the big one lizabeth*


----------



## Deco (Nov 14, 2009)

*miami just broke a rainfall record for 24 hr. period ....8 INCHES thats what is headed this way *


----------



## CaptainSmokey (Nov 19, 2009)

bring on the sonw....:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## Deco (Nov 14, 2009)

philly lookin at 2 FEET ....


----------



## Deco (Nov 14, 2009)

3 feet now .................wesport


----------



## jeffslawnservic (Apr 23, 2009)

Walked into an Acme (doing regular food shopping nothing crazy) and a buddy of mine tells me that they need to restock break milk eggs and bottled water every half hour becasue people are going crazy. He also told me a coulpe guys came in and bought all the coffee they had on the shelves. Plow guys are getting ready too.


----------



## Deco (Nov 14, 2009)

*philly will be disconbobulated , defenseless and stranded .

national guard will be visiting soon *


----------



## jeffslawnservic (Apr 23, 2009)

Deco;914466 said:


> *philly will be disconbobulated , defenseless and stranded .
> 
> national guard will be visiting soon *


People are already going into complete shock they think they will be stuck in for months HAHA But they are willing to pay anything now. payup


----------



## rjfetz1 (Dec 2, 2006)

Last time snow this intense was predicted everyone filled up their gas tanks and left none at the stations. Good thing I had a diesel back then.....now I hope there will be gas


----------



## rjfetz1 (Dec 2, 2006)

Deco;914466 said:


> *philly will be disconbobulated , defenseless and stranded .
> 
> national guard will be visiting soon *


You typing while plowing??? Or taking a break???? Lots of snow to push!!!


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

rjfetz1;914972 said:


> You typing while plowing??? Or taking a break???? Lots of snow to push!!!


he doesnt plow,,,just comes on here and pretends he does


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

The D3 college football championship Stagg bowl was postponed till 4pm today. They are in Salem and had about 14 inches or so of snow already. Had to clear the field so they can play. Should be a good game. Go mount Union Purple Raiders. Looking for there 10 national championship.


----------

